# Vaping @ The Beach



## Juan_G

I am creating this thread for everyone to showcase their vaping gear at the beach. And if you don't live by the sea then just enjoy the photos

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Juan_G



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Juan_G



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Juan_G

@Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Cool thread @Juan_G .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Asterix

Thanks @Juan_G. Any chance of more surf pics? Just hang on tight to the mod though...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Juan_G

Asterix said:


> Thanks @Juan_G. Any chance of more surf pics? Just hang on tight to the mod though...


Will be taking more photos today. LOL I hang on VERY tight ever since that tragic day...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Juan_G

No mod included, just thought it was a nice photo

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

This is brilliant @Juan_G 
Thank you for creating the thread
Will enjoy watching it and feeling like I am at the beach!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Funny 15


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 161856


I'm not at the beach but this mod is something special!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Asterix

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 161857


 My family used to own two flats on the 16th floor of a building just to the right of your mod. Spent many a holiday there when I was I kid. Lovely views overlooking north beaches and Rachel Finlayson salt water pool (and the amusement park of old!).

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA

Damn @Juan_G those pics make me long for home, I was born in Sheppy and my first few years of my life there. I used to body board as a kid at the beaches between Anerly and Sunwich Port.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Asterix said:


> My family used to own two flats on the 16th floor of a building just to the right of your mod. Spent many a holiday there when I was I kid. Lovely views overlooking north beaches and Rachel Finlayson salt water pool (and the amusement park of old!).



That amusement park was something special @Asterix 
I remember as a very young kid - i was probably about 4 or 5 - going there and it was amazing
The cable car rides with the red seats, the ghost/horror train, those little bike type things like mini dodgems. Man those were special times. I used to dream about going there. Lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## jamie



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33

No mod but too awesome:

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## RainstormZA

Paul33 said:


> No mod but too awesome:
> 
> View attachment 161919
> 
> 
> View attachment 161920


Where was this? I somehow recognise this spot but i cant remember where.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

RainstormZA said:


> Where was this? I somehow recognise this spot but i cant remember where.


It’s La Mercy on the North Coast. 

I was on my way back from a meeting in Ballito and my colleague wanted to stop for a smoke. 

Could think of worse places to stop.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Paul33 said:


> It’s La Mercy on the North Coast.
> 
> I was on my way back from a meeting in Ballito and my colleague wanted to stop for a smoke.
> 
> Could think of worse places to stop.


Thanks, it does look like one of the many spots down the south coast.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Juan_G



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Gringo

Snap Juan... beautiful day in KZN...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## StompieZA

Ive come to realize that i need a vacation at the beach! desperately!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## MrDeedz



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Asterix

MrDeedz said:


> View attachment 163234


Very clever and artistic pic!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Juan_G

Some early morning ocean/vape action

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Gringo

Ok... no mod in my pic's, because my mates dont want me vaping while im cycling...  not sure why ... but I just had to share them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Asterix

Finally! After 5 days at the coast, my feet get to touch the sea!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Juan_G

And then it was time for a vape @ the beach

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Gringo said:


> Ok... no mod in my pic's, because my mates dont want me vaping while im cycling...  not sure why ... but I just had to share them.
> View attachment 163466
> View attachment 163467



Great photos @Gringo !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Ah man - this thread is making me envious --- even more so than the Vape Mail thread

When you stuck in JHB and you love the sea and the beach, seeing these photos makes me really really sad for myself - but at the same time excited to book a trip to the coast somewhere.

You created a winner thread here @Juan_G 
Thanks for the recent photos @Juan_G and @Asterix - glad you got the beach in the end @Asterix !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Juan_G

Silver said:


> Ah man - this thread is making me envious --- even more so than the Vape Mail thread
> 
> When you stuck in JHB and you love the sea and the beach, seeing these photos makes me really really sad for myself - but at the same time excited to book a trip to the coast somewhere.
> 
> You created a winner thread here @Juan_G
> Thanks for the recent photos @Juan_G and @Asterix - glad you got the beach in the end @Asterix !


Thank you @Silver . With a bit of imagination you should be able to smell the ocean with these fresh photos!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Juan_G said:


> Thank you @Silver . With a bit of imagination you should be able to smell the ocean with these fresh photos!



I can smell it @Juan_G 
That salty spray in the air
The slight whiff of sea weed
The fresh wet sand near the waves
Ah man, its glorious and you are lucky to live near the sea

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Spyro

Had to dig a bit to find this old pic.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Spyro

Gringo said:


> Ok... no mod in my pic's, because my mates dont want me vaping while im cycling...  not sure why ... but I just had to share them.
> View attachment 163466
> View attachment 163467



Tell em to jump! Nothing funnier than blowing a cloud as you run past a jogger early morning. 

Those photo's are unreal!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Spyro said:


> Had to dig a bit to find this old pic.
> View attachment 163598



Awesome photo @Spyro !!
So beautiful

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

All these beach pics made me get in the car and drive for a walk on the beach at Umhlanga today!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver

Ooh, thats lovely @Rob Fisher 
Thanks for sharing the great pics
What a peach of a day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA

My uncle's home in Tweni. Last minute arrangement as my cousin is visiting with her two kids, the youngest loves me to bits and she's 7. I rediscovered my favourite wild coast fruit and ate one - it was delicious!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

RainstormZA said:


> My uncle's home in Tweni. Last minute arrangement as my cousin is visiting with her two kids, the youngest loves me to bits and she's 7. I rediscovered my favourite wild coast fruit and ate one - it was delicious!!!
> 
> View attachment 163809
> View attachment 163810
> View attachment 163811
> View attachment 163812



Wow, lovely view from your uncle's home @RainstormZA 
Lucky guy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Silver said:


> Wow, lovely view from your uncle's home @RainstormZA
> Lucky guy


Yeah it is. Outside the property is 100 steps down to the beach. I didn't go because it's a long way back uphill and I'm very unfit  it's really nice there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Think we need to start a thread of vaping in the bushveld! These coastal pics are making me need a holiday!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA

The fruit I picked yesterday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

RainstormZA said:


> The fruit I picked yesterday
> 
> View attachment 163894



I *LOVE *those! I used to live on the Natal North Coast as a school kid and ate them all the time! We used to call them Martingulas <sp> but I just did a google search and nothing came up. The common names are Natal plum, big num-num, Amatungulu! The scientific name is Carissa Macrocarpa.

I just realised I have been using the Zulu name for them and just pronouncing it slightly wrong! Amatungulu!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Rob Fisher said:


> I *LOVE *those! I used to live on the Natal North Coast as a school kid and ate them all the time! We used to call them Martingulas <sp> but I just did a google search and nothing came up. The common names are Natal plum, big num-num, Amatungulu! The scientific name is Carissa Macrocarpa.
> 
> I just realised I have been using the Zulu name for them and just pronouncing it slightly wrong! Amatungulu!


Oh yes, I was born in Sheppy so I grew up there and probably ate tons of wild food along the coast. My uncle said martingula. Even my cousin smiled because it was our childhood, we grew up together, picking nuts, berries and other fruits.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Think we need to start a thread of vaping in the bushveld! These coastal pics are making me need a holiday!



Go right ahead @Dela Rey Steyn 
I know @Caramia will be a good contributor - so too @Naeemhoosen 
And I will certainly contribute when next in the bush!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerharddP

@Silver there you go.... Scheveningen beach bonfire festival..

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Thanks @GerharddP 
That's so cool!
Must be a great vibe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Juan_G

Time for a vape at my fishing spot. No actual fishing happening due to the weather.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## GerharddP

Silver said:


> Thanks @GerharddP
> That's so cool!
> Must be a great vibe


Its really amazing yes. They build resturants etc along the beach front and have this festival every year to mark the start of the spring/summer. The "fire tunnel" leads to performance artists etc ranging from fire breathing to some "wierd" musicians.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

GerharddP said:


> Its really amazing yes. They build resturants etc along the beach front and have this festival every year to mark the start of the spring/summer. The "fire tunnel" leads to performance artists etc ranging from fire breathing to some "wierd" musicians.



That is really cool @GerharddP 
Enjoy 

By the way, you can change your location from "Fourways" - hehe
I see your flag shows Netherlands
Just click your name in the top right and then Personal Details (top option)


----------



## GerharddP

Silver said:


> That is really cool @GerharddP
> Enjoy
> 
> By the way, you can change your location from "Fourways" - hehe
> I see your flag shows Netherlands
> Just click your name in the top right and then Personal Details (top option)


Hahaha thanks @Silver ,was looking for it for a while now!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog

Beach Clean Up today at Grotto Bay -
Start



During



After



And a Boerie roll

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

That's awesome @Bulldog 
Great to see

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Juan_G

Billet is currently resting in the car but still a nice view

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

That’s lovely @Juan_G !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gringo

Yip ... one of those beautiful days in KZN..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Asterix

Love this thread! 

I always had dreams of retiring to the the bushveld, having spent a lot of my young life on a farm outside White River. Security concerns (and a lack of funds!) have changed my mind. I think the coast is the best option. I always seem to breathe easier on my brief visits to Durban and surrounds. Not to mention the lovely views.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Asterix said:


> Love this thread!
> 
> I always had dreams of retiring to the the bushveld, having spent a lot of my young life on a farm outside White River. Security concerns (and a lack of funds!) have changed my mind. I think the coast is the best option. I always seem to breathe easier on my brief visits to Durban and surrounds. Not to mention the lovely views.


Same here. But the humidity is just too much for me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Asterix said:


> Love this thread!
> 
> I always had dreams of retiring to the the bushveld, having spent a lot of my young life on a farm outside White River. Security concerns (and a lack of funds!) have changed my mind. I think the coast is the best option. I always seem to breathe easier on my brief visits to Durban and surrounds. Not to mention the lovely views.



Also love this thread
Wish I could just magically transport my life to the coast 
Holidays will have to do for now

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## cgs

it was a lovely Sat evening.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

cgs said:


> View attachment 167532
> 
> it was a lovely Sat evening.



Lovely @cgs !


----------



## Raindance

Had Trouble at the beach today!



Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerharddP



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Holiday vibes on the Mediterranean!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Silver

Grand Guru said:


> Holiday vibes on the Mediterranean!
> 
> View attachment 169177



Oh my word, that’s amazing @Grand Guru 
Enjoy it

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Beautiful day in Umdolti!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 170290



Stunning beach!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Juan_G



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Awesome pics by the sea @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DizZyRaScaL



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

DizZyRaScaL said:


> View attachment 171514



Nice pic @DizZyRaScaL !
I like the tilt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juan_G

It's finally raining!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Looking good Mr Fisher ....wish I was there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## acorn

Reo on the rocks at Uvongo...






Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

I was really missing this view!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

Bulldog said:


> Beach Clean Up today at Grotto Bay -
> Start
> View attachment 164222
> 
> 
> During
> View attachment 164224
> 
> 
> After
> View attachment 164227
> 
> 
> And a Boerie roll
> View attachment 164230
> 
> 
> View attachment 164232



I miss this beach. a Really nice place to spend some time.

Reactions: Like 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Juan_G

2 in 1 post - vaping @ the beach and awesome mod mail from @Dela Rey Steyn , Dankie vir my baie cool Krismis present!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Juan_G

Happy Wednesday everyone!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Munro31

When I vape on the beach, she really hates it

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Paul33

Juan_G said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone!
> 
> View attachment 223383


Now that is a cool bb

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Juan_G

Paul33 said:


> Now that is a cool bb


Very very cool!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## DavyH

Some moron got in the way of the shot

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## eVape

What with all the Covid around it has been some time since I was at the beach, nice to see all the photos

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Juan_G

Some orange soda and honey tobacco, on the rocks!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------

